# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  New way of sexing African bullfrogs

## Divine

Hey new here just wanted to say , Ive Been keeping Pixies for many years and heard many ways of sexing these frogs (many of which are complete rubbish) Relying on size of the frog . Which for many can be very frustrating , There is hope guys/gals 

Take it from me You can sex at a much younger age  . The method is very quick and simple all you need to do is take a side profile of your pet very low pic side on . What your looking for is a Overbite On your frog , Males need this overbite to House there enormous teeth like projections . Simple and easy eh ? 

Ive had colorful females and not so colorful males big heads smaller heads and some males that did not develop nuptial pads untill many years , But this way is accurate & simple . Just look online at known males and females You will see if your pet has this overbite . Thanks for reading Anthony !!

----------


## Murphy

Would you mind posting some pictures of this maybe to give us an idea of what it looks like?

----------


## Murphy

Or take a look at mine and tell me what you think? I thought it was male at first then I was convinced it was female but now I don't know.
Murphy Photos by anthonyhaines | Photobucket

----------


## Divine

She is beautiful ! I will send some pics of some male and female : ) she is very nice . You should count yourself lucky ! females are twice as rare as the males  :Smile:

----------


## Divine

For some reason I got linked to the wrong frog page ! New to the site hehe . Your frog seams male anthony ! sry about the confusion pics coming soon !

----------


## Murphy

> For some reason I got linked to the wrong frog page ! New to the site hehe . Your frog seams male anthony ! sry about the confusion pics coming soon !


I see lol what page did you go to the first time? I'm having a difficult time trying to sex mine especially because it's pretty much at the 4 inch mark and I still have no idea. Maybe I own the only transexual GABF.

----------


## Thevacantface

Based on those photos I would venture to guess you have a dwarf or hybrid.  Also female from what I've seen.  How old is it?

----------


## Lija

> I see lol what page did you go to the first time? I'm having a difficult time trying to sex mine especially because it's pretty much at the 4 inch mark and I still have no idea. Maybe I own the only transexual GABF.



Didnt quite get, why do you have problems sexing it? It is a very pretty girl.

----------


## Murphy

> Didnt quite get, why do you have problems sexing it? It is a very pretty girl.


This thread made me question it again. I didn't know how much of an overbite meant male but I thought it was a female until I saw this thread. Thanks for clearing it up though!

----------


## Lija

Confused what are you talking about , what overbite? You sex them by the shape of their head and it's ratio to the body, adult size, call. Not guaranteed way - markings, males tend to be more colourful with lots of orange, they are also grew way faster then girls - based on that you can suspect it being a male, but  cant say for sure. 

 Females have small narrow head, rarely grew bigger then 4" and look all cute, males are what you can call a monster - huge wide head, overall look that calls for respect, they are also way bigger then females.

----------


## Murphy

> Confused what are you talking about , what overbite? You sex them by the shape of their head and it's ratio to the body, adult size, call. Not guaranteed way - markings, males tend to be more colourful with lots of orange, they are also grew way faster then girls - based on that you can suspect it being a male, but  cant say for sure. 
> 
>  Females have small narrow head, rarely grew bigger then 4" and look all cute, males are what you can call a monster - huge wide head, overall look that calls for respect, they are also way bigger then females.


This whole thread is about a new way of sexing bullfrogs. Did you not read Divine's original post? This thread is why I got confused again.

----------


## Lija

Yeah, i did and it doesnt make much sense  :Smile: . Not mean to offend anyone, but occasionally people come up with all sorts of ideas that they believe in and there is no point of arguing :Smile:  Unless it is something that is putting someone in danger, that is obviously not the case here.

----------


## Murphy

Oh okay. I don't know otherwise, I just know I have a frog that has a crazy appetite and is cute as a button lol.

----------


## atlpiggy

Interesting.... Your female is bigger than mine!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

